# New labs



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Tsh. .06 (.4 to. 4.5)
Free . T3 2.7 (2.3 TO 4.2)
Free T4 1.0 (.8 to 1.8)

I have discovered I cannot tolerate caffeine at all while on 60 mg of armour. It is a tough habit to break. It makes my heart race and really uncomfortable.

I feel horrible right now.no surprise. Do you think it's time to up doseage? My doctor gives me a lot of freedom on how to do this but caffeine has been my limiting factor and he thought since I am not as active because I tore my ligaments in my ankle that I should be cautious. Now I'm just tired and have a sore ankle. Boo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your Frees are still on the low side for taking Armour. You should aim for 3/4 range FT-3 and see where your FT-4 falls.

How long has your TSH been that low? Your labs are awful hypo for a such a low TSH.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

My tsh has been .6 or .5 for the past 2 years with a refusal to do free t3 and free t4 until recently. My tsh being .06 is new since I started armour. 
My diagnosis was Hashimotos thyroiditis with nodules. But not antibodies for it but I did have some tsi antibodies but a low amount of like 25. I will fix my signature later too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH typically falls when one takes wither T3 alone or a T3 heavy replacement medication.

You likely have stimulating antibodies which are suppressing your TSH when your Free's start to get toward a more normal range.

I had a TBII test many years ago to confirm and it was over range.



> I did have some tsi antibodies but a low amount of like 25


That might be your cause for TSH being low.


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

My new labs:
I still feel tired. Not exhausted but not great either.

Labs
tsh .01 .4-4.5
free t3 4.5 h 2.3-4.2
free t4 1.2 .8-1.8
vit. D 32 30-100

thoughts


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

patish said:


> My new labs:
> I still feel tired. Not exhausted but not great either.
> 
> Labs
> ...


Did you take your Armour prior to these labs? Your FT-3 is over range and needs to be closer to 3/4 of the range.

Has your doctor suggested Vitamin D supplements? I have to take 5K IU daily to maintain 3/4 of the range. Typical prescribed dosage is 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and retest. I did notice a huge improvement in fatigue once I raised my Vitamin D levels.


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes. But he doesnt seem to be as focused on that. Ive been taking 10,000 a few times a week. I think i should take it more seriously. My labs are so different because ive been slowly upping my dose. I started at 60 and now 150. hmm. I had run out of my 60s and had gone up to 160. That vould be why my numbers are slightly up.


----------

